# Instalcja Gentoo obok W7

## mati1414

Witam,

chcę zainstalować Gentoo ze stage3 obok W7. W tej chwili posiadam zainstalowanego Ubuntu 13.10 obok W7. Problem niestety pojawił się przy partycjonowaniu dysków. Posiadam dwie partycje NTFS (Windows, Dane). Partycja /dev/sda1 jest zaznaczona jako bootowalna więc przypuszczam, że tam siedzi w tej chwili GRUB. Usunałem wszystkie partycję Linuxowe oraz ta bootowalna, żeby skonfigurować dyski na nowo. Stworzylem partycję boot i wymiany, ale niestety przy tworzeniu partycji systemu plików pojawia się komunikat, że można stworzyć jedynie 4 partycje primary (NTFS sa widziane jako primary? <dev/sda2 i sda3>). Co robić w takiej sytuacji? Nie ukrywam, że nie chciałbym utracić danych z Windowsa.

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Witaj, 

w takiej sytuacji ja bym zrobił tak, że pozostawił na primary Windowsa, na kolejnej wolnej utworzył rozszerzoną a na niej partycje dla Gentoo.

Zainstalowałbym wpierw Windowsa, z kolei Gentoo i tak gruba na sda.

----------

## Bialy

Ale w czym problem?

W tym, że chcesz więcej niż 4 partycje primary?

To jest niemożliwe...

Jak już wykorzystasz 4 primary, wtedy pozostaje już tylko partycja rozszerzona (extended? - pisane z pamięci).

Stawiasz systemy i chyba tobie to z grubsza wychodzi, ale podstawowej wiedzy brak.

Łap to.

----------

## Jacekalex

Jeżeli tam jest Win& i Ubu 13.10, to ja radziłbym system partycji GPT, w nim na pewno wystarczy partycji podstawowych, i nie trzeba się certolić z rozszerzonymi.

Może się przydać, jakby ktoś chciał zainstalować 3 x Windows, 3 x BSD i 5 x Linux na jednym dysku.

Sznurki:

http://www.funtoo.org/GUID_Booting_Guide

Wiki:

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

